
MissingMyMental (Express mental health thru art) - dontbedarius
I came up with was a clothing brand that can help express different types of mental health disorders. Some of the topics are linked back to my original research about neurologic symptoms. The other topics that we picked also had a high number of cases within the United States.<p>With our brand, we hope to bring awareness to mental health and to help people speak out to others so that we can get the right type of help that is needed. With every item that is sold on our website part of our profits are donated to 3 different foundations that focus on mental health and provides resources for those that need it.<p>Thank you for your support, be sure to check out our website for more info.<p>missingmymental.com
======
kleer001
Even as a neurotypical I dig some of these, some are unfamiliar though I could
see them as a conversation starter and intro to that particular mental health
issue.

However, have you run these by some clinical psychiatrists and or other
experts in the field? Not that your research is useless, but there might be
something missing, and maybe they're missing something you could offer.

------
dangrossman
My wife does art as part of her therapy program for severe depression and
anxiety. She has it listed for sale on Etsy though nobody's bought any yet.
Each piece takes her a few hours... she hand-draws a mandala with a stylus on
her iPad, engraves it into a ceramic tile, hand colors it with markers, seals
it, makes a custom frame for the tile, and hand paints the frame. It's a whole
process that helps with focusing, calming and giving purpose to a day when
that's needed. If anyone's interested, you can check it out here:
[https://www.etsy.com/shop/MindfulAlchemy](https://www.etsy.com/shop/MindfulAlchemy)

------
francis279
I wanted to create you this very little observation just to say thanks once
again on your pretty basics you've provided here. It was simply open-handed of
people like you to grant publicly precisely what a number of us would've
marketed as an e book to generate some cash for their own end, specifically
now that you might have done it if you wanted. These thoughts also served like
the easy way to recognize that other individuals have the same dreams just
like my own to know much more in terms of this condition. I think there are
some more enjoyable sessions up front for many who scan your site.
[https://usawriters.org](https://usawriters.org)

